# custom machine 4 cylinder parts for sale at NLS



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

buy here! http://nothingleavesstock.com/onlin...ct13929178&mode=category&offset=0&sort=normal



we just joined up with a new machine guy in town and he is very happy to supply custom machine parts for the VAG world.
to start out with we had him build a few things for a 16v i'm working on. more products to come!!
* for 16v and 8v motors*
breather block plates with threaded bung for catch can line. with stock O-ring groove

























oil filter adapter to run a remote fileter and easy to run a cooler inline. comes with one threaded port for oil pressure n top and has the treaded port for the pressure relief valve as well

























remote waterpump fitting. if you wish to built a external water pump, like an electric pump you'll need this!









seals as stock with stock O-ring








16v DIST. block off new design! includes the O-ring and SS bolts. everything you need!

will be up on the ebay store asap!
































*new pieces are on ebay store now!!*
8v/16v coolant block off (NOT aba)








8v/16v coolant block of with stock sensor threads tapped (NOT aba)








16v cold start injector AND idle air delete








8v/16v cold start ONLY delete. still able to run idle air control on 16v








16v delete for idle air AND cold start with VAC port threaded










_Modified by nothing-leaves-stock at 10:03 AM 3-10-2009_


----------



## stuston (Nov 1, 2006)

Sweet. How about some coolant necks?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (stuston)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stuston* »_Sweet. How about some coolant necks?

which ones? what motor?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: custom machine 4 cylinder parts for sale at NLS (nothing-leaves-stock)*

thanks guys!
any ideas for more products please contact me or post them up!
theres a few more in the works right now.


----------



## 84_GLI_coupe (Apr 3, 2001)

*Re: custom machine 4 cylinder parts for sale at NLS (nothing-leaves-stock)*

Very very nice!! That breather plate will fit an ABA, right? I've been thinking of an electric water pump setup as well, and that adapter looks amazing, but what pump are people using?
edit: Shipping to Canada via USPS?










_Modified by 84_GLI_coupe at 3:18 PM 2-17-2009_


----------



## stuston (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_
which ones? what motor?

1.8 & 2.0, 8v & 16v


----------



## dub tek (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: custom machine 4 cylinder parts for sale at NLS (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_
remote waterpump fitting. if you wish to built a external water pump, like an electric pump you'll need this!
55 shipped








seals as stock with stock O-ring











What threads are these?

How do I pay?


----------



## ChieftonRocco (Nov 9, 2008)

*Re: custom machine 4 cylinder parts for sale at NLS (dub tek)*

Those look awesome and have a resonable price. Nice work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: custom machine 4 cylinder parts for sale at NLS (ChieftonRocco)*

1'' NTP and 1/2 NTP is what they all are
we are setting up payment with paypal now and will post up everything asap!
it will be about a week for a full production run on all pieces now.
i'm taking orders or seeing whats popular and ordering them to be made by weeks end.....
i will post up ASAP! thanks!!


----------



## dub tek (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: custom machine 4 cylinder parts for sale at NLS (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_
i will post up ASAP! thanks!!

impatiently waiting


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: custom machine 4 cylinder parts for sale at NLS (nothing-leaves-stock)*

Due to the great responce to this, bigger then expected!! We will be opening an Ebay store within a day to have orders be made through that. So there will be NO confusion, no issuse, no mix up etc! We will add a link to our signature and to all thread for ordering info asap!
I'll be going to the machine shop asap to talk to him about production of a 1st line up and will be able to fill orders in the VERY near future. There is also about 10 more pieces being looked into for producing and they will be added to these post AND the Ebay store as soon as its up and running.
BIG thanks everyone and be patient for a day or so and we will be 100% up and running ASAP!
Thanks -Josh


----------



## 84_GLI_coupe (Apr 3, 2001)

*Re: custom machine 4 cylinder parts for sale at NLS (nothing-leaves-stock)*

What's the NPT thread size for the ABA breather block off plate? I'll be running -10AN fittings and 5/8" hose for my lower breather, so I just want to make sure that I'll be able to get an adapter piece. If it's 1/2" NPT, it'll be perfect!
Any hints on what the other pieces might be? If I'll be dealing with the US/Canada border, I only want to have to order once and bundle parts together. Once again, shipping via USPS will be available?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: custom machine 4 cylinder parts for sale at NLS (84_GLI_coupe)*

the breather plate will have 3/4'' ntp.


----------



## 84_GLI_coupe (Apr 3, 2001)

*Re: custom machine 4 cylinder parts for sale at NLS (nothing-leaves-stock)*

Ok that'll work perfect too, just have to switch brand of fitting.


----------



## OverSquare (Mar 26, 2007)

*Re: (stuston)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stuston* »_Sweet. How about some coolant necks?

one on the front of the head, that cracks, and sucks hard?
i was going to try casting these, but you know ....waaah...no time...


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: custom machine 4 cylinder parts for sale at NLS (nothing-leaves-stock)*

_*EBAY STORE IS NOW UP AND RUNNING! *_* 4 PIECES ARE FOR SALE NOW AND MORE WILL BE ADDED NEXT WEEK!*

http://stores.shop.ebay.com/no...mrsZ1
PLACE YOUR ORDERS NOW!
thanks josh


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: custom machine 4 cylinder parts for sale at NLS (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »__EBAY STORE IS NOW UP AND RUNNING! _


----------



## EuroKid83 (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: custom machine 4 cylinder parts for sale at NLS (nothing-leaves-stock)*

Very nice parts, the quality looks great. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 8valvinsleeper (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: custom machine 4 cylinder parts for sale at NLS (EuroKid83)*

i just got the NLS breather plate off Ebay. Really nice.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: custom machine 4 cylinder parts for sale at NLS (nothing-leaves-stock)*

more new products coming this week!


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: custom machine 4 cylinder parts for sale at NLS (nothing-leaves-stock)*

*new pieces are on ebay store now!!*
8v/16v coolant block off (NOT aba)








8v/16v coolant block of with stock sensor threads tapped (NOT aba)








16v cold start injector AND idle air delete








8v/16v cold start ONLY delete. still able to run idle air control on 16v








16v delete for idle air AND cold start with VAC port threaded


----------



## jaxnrr1 (Jun 23, 2008)

how about a replacement to the business end of the VR6 secondary water pump? you could make a killing off those. best friend has broken 2 of those aged plastic ones.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: custom machine 4 cylinder parts for sale at NLS (nothing-leaves-stock)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: custom machine 4 cylinder parts for sale at NLS (nothing-leaves-stock)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mr orange (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: custom machine 4 cylinder parts for sale at NLS (nothing-leaves-stock)*

Those parts look great... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif There is nothing cooler than billet aluminum and freshly machined parts!


_Modified by Mr, orange at 12:05 PM 3-24-2009_


----------



## crackershack99 (Jan 20, 2006)

nice parts


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: custom machine 4 cylinder parts for sale at NLS (nothing-leaves-stock)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: custom machine 4 cylinder parts for sale at NLS (nothing-leaves-stock)*


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: custom machine 4 cylinder parts for sale at NLS (nothing-leaves-stock)*


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: custom machine 4 cylinder parts for sale at NLS (nothing-leaves-stock)*

http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## johnnysGTIs (Jan 19, 2009)

*Re: custom machine 4 cylinder parts for sale at NLS (nothing-leaves-stock)*

Any chance that you could make an underdrive crank pulley for mk1/mk2 cars. I can't find any anywhere.


----------



## hondaproof (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: custom machine 4 cylinder parts for sale at NLS (johnnysGTIs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *johnnysGTIs* »_Any chance that you could make an underdrive crank pulley for mk1/mk2 cars. I can't find any anywhere.
yeah we like engine bling to


----------



## johnnysGTIs (Jan 19, 2009)

*Re: custom machine 4 cylinder parts for sale at NLS (hondaproof)*

don't need no bling, gotta have more zing !!!!


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: custom machine 4 cylinder parts for sale at NLS (nothing-leaves-stock)*

Laid back easy going fun chill show in coopersburg pa on june 7th.
hope to see you all there!!
whos in?
all show info here ---> http://forums.vwvortex.com/zeroforum?id=1069


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: custom machine 4 cylinder parts for sale at NLS (nothing-leaves-stock)*


----------



## mittimj (Dec 27, 2006)

*Re: custom machine 4 cylinder parts for sale at NLS (nothing-leaves-stock)*

you should make these








it goes on the side of a 16v head and fits a coolant sensor for 2.0 aba efi


----------



## dmoser (Jul 27, 2005)

*Re: custom machine 4 cylinder parts for sale at NLS (nothing-leaves-stock)*

You should post this in A2 classifieds http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: custom machine 4 cylinder parts for sale at NLS (nothing-leaves-stock)*


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: custom machine 4 cylinder parts for sale at NLS (nothing-leaves-stock)*

UP http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: custom machine 4 cylinder parts for sale at NLS ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_UP http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

what he said!


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: custom machine 4 cylinder parts for sale at NLS (nothing-leaves-stock)*


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: custom machine 4 cylinder parts for sale at NLS (nothing-leaves-stock)*


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: custom machine 4 cylinder parts for sale at NLS (nothing-leaves-stock)*


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: custom machine 4 cylinder parts for sale at NLS (nothing-leaves-stock)*


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: custom machine 4 cylinder parts for sale at NLS (nothing-leaves-stock)*


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: custom machine 4 cylinder parts for sale at NLS (nothing-leaves-stock)*


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: custom machine 4 cylinder parts for sale at NLS (nothing-leaves-stock)*


----------



## Autocross83gti (Nov 16, 2008)

*Re: custom machine 4 cylinder parts for sale at NLS (nothing-leaves-stock)*

I just ordered the 8v block off for the coolant to the heater core. What sensor is used in your block off plate in place of the stock 8v o2 heater sensor?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: custom machine 4 cylinder parts for sale at NLS (nothing-leaves-stock)*


----------



## stick90 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: custom machine 4 cylinder parts for sale at NLS (Autocross83gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Autocross83gti* »_I just ordered the 8v block off for the coolant to the heater core. What sensor is used in your block off plate in place of the stock 8v o2 heater sensor?

he means for you to use a sender for a temp gauge if you bought the threaded one
Take that other sensor and throw it in the trash or your tool box. You'll be fine without it.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: custom machine 4 cylinder parts for sale at NLS (nothing-leaves-stock)*


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: custom machine 4 cylinder parts for sale at NLS (nothing-leaves-stock)*


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: custom machine 4 cylinder parts for sale at NLS (nothing-leaves-stock)*


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: custom machine 4 cylinder parts for sale at NLS (nothing-leaves-stock)*


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

Bump, I love looking at the parts in this thread.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

:beer:


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

:heart:
buy here.
http://nothingleavesstock.com/onlin...ct13929178&mode=category&offset=0&sort=normal


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

:heart:


----------

